# Anyone else in on EGHT?



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

This stock has climbed almost 65% since the start of the new year. I got in at just over $2.00 a while before that. Just curious if anyone is following this company. They seem to be gaining some traction as a company, stock price aside. Volatile industry though. But maybe someone will buy them out?


----------

